# the big decision



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I have mixed feelings on what I should do. I have a relative that I've taken out coyote/fox hunting. Of course he had to tell a friend of his I got the coyote bug and kinda know what I'm doing. He wants me to show his friend all the tricks I've learned. I've been thinking there aren't alot of coyotes around. Fox are booming. But I don't want another person getting permission on land I hunt. But also don't want him to go, and just screw up all the hunting. Any ideas of what I should do?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

wel i am all for helping new hunters out

how ever i am also not one to want to take people to areas that i hunt,mostly because i hunt public land and there are enough other people out there hunting as it is.

when i do take some one new with me hunting i usually go to places i dont hunt on a regular basis

i.e. not my honey holes


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Like Tim said, don't bring them to your good spots. You don't have to give up your secrets, tell him to get a book on predator hunting.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I second not taking people to your hunting areas, but myself I will tell any info I know to a new hunter and same goes for call making. You can instruct someone on calling and still not give away your secrets. Make points that are critical, like wind and movement. I use to call and not even bring a gun, I wnated to just watch coyotes and see how they acted, this can be done at night legally even if you cant hunt at night. Just make sure you dont have a rifle or shotgun, just a personal defense weapon.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You might want to show him a few things but only on land *he* has arranged to hunt. It's not rocket science for him to devote some effort into acquiring a spot or two.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree with what Glen said. If he has the desire to hunt them he'll make the effort. Tell him to signup here on PT and do some reading then we all can help him.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's good advice, too, YD.

Years ago, I put an ad in the local paper: Woodchuck problems? Call Glen...

First it was landowners calling, then Michigan Outdoors Magazine picked it up and the next thing I knew I was on TV killing 'chucks. Some let me hunt deer, after getting to know me.

Another method is to simply ask, as long as you don't fear rejection.

Or, one can always offer to lend a hand around a farm. Strangers can become friends.

I also like to barter. An older man had some great hunting land with a river, woods, and farmland. I mowed his yard in exchange for hunting privileges. Good friends to this day.

It's all a matter of the level of desire within one's self. No excuses.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree with all the great advice above.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanx. I like the ideas. I think ill show him the basics. I'll have him do everything choose the spots, do the calling, ect. Then after the stand ill tell him how I would recommend getting to the spots and how many ppl would. Just the basics.


----------

